# WiFi works, dont works

## skater4

Hello guys. I have very strange issue after installed Gentoo.

Just when installed, ive set up WiFi using wpa supplicant and it worked. After the reboot its not worked. I couldnt turn on wlo1, it raised input\output error. THEN. Ive loaded kubuntu (already installed) and WiFi there also not worked. THEN. Ive restarted the laptop with kubuntu - it works now 0.o. THEN loaded Gentoo - it aswell works 0.o. THEN restarted Gentoo - dont work. Load kubuntu - dont work. Restart kubuntu - work etc...

Please, help me  :Smile:  I'm newbie in Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi!,

Can you give us more information : wifi chipset, output of dmesg.

Did you loaded the required firmware?

----------

## skater4

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hi!,
> 
> Can you give us more information : wifi chipset, output of dmesg.
> 
> Did you loaded the required firmware?

 

yo. how can I gather this information  :Smile: ?

----------

## charles17

See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi or device specific articles like https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi or https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

My internet service provided gave me a multi modem with wifi functionality. 

It looses wifi regardless if its a smartphone / tablet / notebook.

the only workaround was to set permanently one channel which reduced a bit these lost wifi issues. the channel handover seems to be broken in android / linux or on the multi modem site!

Too bad there are no wifi AC cards for mini pcie on marktet for notebooks. only for m2 standard which was introduced recently.

A better placement of the wifi node, setting tx power may helps.

----------

## xaviermiller

Maybe... but let's determine first if the drivers are well installed and configured.

----------

## skater4

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Maybe... but let's determine first if the drivers are well installed and configured.

 

my chip is ralink RT3290

dmesg: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/inImQyaXo5cC8UXVsQdv/

ive installed linux-firmware

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> [    7.017073] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.
> 
> [    7.017103] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.
> 
> [    7.020591] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0
> ...

 

Do you have issue with overheating ? 93 degress is quite hot. is the cooling system blocked with dust? old thermal paste on cpu?

you should add CPUfreq to your kernel. check cpu frequency-scaling section of the kernel for your type of cpu.

I doubt a pavilon notebook has fiberchannel, or any adaptec ("maybe raid") controllers. Check whats loaded with lspci -kk and remove the unneeded bload from the hardware "SCSI" / "Harddisc / optical drive controllers"

 *Quote:*   

> [    9.145087] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 11.0.0.0.
> 
>   8.959254] LSI 3ware SAS/SATA-RAID Controller device driver for Linux v3.26.02.000.
> 
> [    8.965227] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [   10.800779] EXT2-fs (sda11): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
> 
> [   10.800891] EXT4-fs (sda11): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities
> 
> [   10.822007] EXT4-fs (sda11): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
> ...

 

check your fstab. it seems sdad11 is an ext4 volume mounted as ext2 or ext3

 *Quote:*   

> [   18.708686] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
> 
> [   18.708698] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset
> 
> [   18.708702] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)
> ...

 

seems to be fine

 *Quote:*   

> [   31.926949] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt3290.bin'
> 
> [   31.944408] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.37
> 
> 

 

seems to be fine

 *Quote:*   

> [   31.970109] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready
> 
> [   33.500826] wlo1: authenticate with 84:16:f9:20:03:d2
> 
> [   33.504249] wlo1: send auth to 84:16:f9:20:03:d2 (try 1/3)
> ...

 

seems to be fine

--

My opinion: It would have been interesting to see a dmesg when the box is having troubles with the wifi. Also /var/log/messages from that time.

You can start alternatively wpa_supplicant in a shell when you disable the system startup of that service. than oyu can see what happens.

Personally I need some debug info from wpa_supplicant /anything else which will tell us what is happening. 

I did not saw anything which causes wifi issues, its probably from a good run, from a cold boot wihtout issues.

----------

## skater4

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [    7.017073] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.
> 
> [    7.017103] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.
> 
> [    7.020591] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0
> ...

 

thank you bro, ill put dmesg tomorrow

----------

